# Piranha Growth Rate + Extra ?



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

Whats the average growth rate of a healthy piranha every month. (on average)

also, would my 6, 3.5-5" piranhas be able to eat a 3.5-4" white store bought frozen mouse, if i take it out and thaw it out, and use it as a treat. would they be able to eat the whole thing?


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

No Problem at all but be ready for water change! and they probably wont eat the tail. Mine never did.

And growth rate depends on a lot of things. I'm not sure exact accurate numbers but im sure some breeders may have answer for you.

Power heads, diet , stress and water maintenance all affect the growth of a fish


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i would only feed them the mouse maybe once a month though its very fatty, and if they are healthy and you feed them well there is no reason why the wont grow upwards of 8", in a year, some have grown up to 10" in a year


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

10 Inch in a year ? amazing.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you are talking about reds....expect 8" or less, sometimes only 5" in the first year.

Tenetzi, cariba, and piraya, can all grow to over 10" in the first year, but are much heavyer built than reds, so they will look twice as big.

I have a tern that grew 10" in the first year. Still a young pup, and big as hell!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> if you are talking about reds....expect 8" or less, sometimes only 5" in the first year.
> 
> Tenetzi, cariba, and piraya, can all grow to over 10" in the first year, but are much heavyer built than reds, so they will look twice as big.
> 
> I have a tern that grew 10" in the first year. Still a young pup, and big as hell!


Is the sizing because reds are more captive bred now and Cariba's, Piraya and Terns are more taken from the river ?


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

When I bought mine they were roughly 1", it's been about 4 months now and my biggest one just broke the 5" mark, so roughly an inch a month.
6 of them should have no problem finishing off a mouse that size, but like NBKK said, be sure to immediatly pick out the remains and do a major water change so your tank doesn't end up smelling like roadkill.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> When I bought mine they were roughly 1", it's been about 4 months now and my biggest one just broke the 5" mark, so roughly an inch a month.
> 6 of them should have no problem finishing off a mouse that size, but like NBKK said, be sure to immediatly pick out the remains and do a major water change *so your tank doesn't end up smelling like roadkill.*


Pure poetry


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

-NBKK- said:


> if you are talking about reds....expect 8" or less, sometimes only 5" in the first year.
> 
> Tenetzi, cariba, and piraya, can all grow to over 10" in the first year, but are much heavyer built than reds, so they will look twice as big.
> 
> I have a tern that grew 10" in the first year. Still a young pup, and big as hell!


*Is the sizing because reds are more captive bred now and Cariba's, Piraya and Terns are more taken from the river ?*
[/quote]
That, and because even in the wild, red bellies only get to be 12-13" in the wild. They are just a smaller species than the others. Ternetzi are supposed to get like 16", cariba like 16"+, and piraya can reach 24".


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

dam


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

*TOTAL BUMPAGE!!!*


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Why the Bump? Did I miss an unanswered question?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

or do you just want your thread at the top forever???....lol


----------

